# Hangover cures.



## winchable (17 Nov 2005)

Home fixes, traditional ones that work etc.
Post 'em up.


----------



## Sig_Des (17 Nov 2005)

A pint of guinness and steak & eggs does it for me


----------



## medicineman (17 Nov 2005)

Drink lots of water during your drinking session and about a litre prior bed.

MM


----------



## kincanucks (17 Nov 2005)

Just to add on to what medicineman stated, although this is for next time.   Lots of water and take Tylenol  Advil (was what I meant to write) and Gravol right before you go to bed.   If you wake up at any time during the night drink some more water.

For now, two raw eggs, clamato juice, 1 ounce gin, Worcestershire sauce and blend and drink.   Then puke and go back to bed.


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (17 Nov 2005)

Sounds silly but steal one of your old lady's mydol.


----------



## Old Sweat (17 Nov 2005)

A five to ten km run worked for me.


----------



## Jaxson (17 Nov 2005)

drink a 1l bottle of orangejuice (sunny d) it seems to work for me.


----------



## RHFC_piper (17 Nov 2005)

Finish off the night with a shot of black sambuca, goldshlager and / or jagermeister (I call them the 'shut 'er down' shots, especially after drinking everything else)

Have yourself a good vomit... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Then Drink as many glasses of water as you've had shots, beers, mixed drinks, etc. 

A good way to remember how many you've had is to keep every cap from the beers you drink, and drink 1 glass for every cap... If that doesnt work, 10 is a good amount... 10 glasses of water... You'll pee a lot, but atleast your alcohal dehydrated brain will thank you the next day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then I suggest having a really greasy breakfast... or if you have the luxury to sleep in; greasy lunch, or even twosies.. sleeping in is good.

My suggestion for greasy b-fast is any bacon and egg combo served on base... especially the scrambled eggs... or if you are in LFCATC Meaford; anything...  anything at all in their mess is greasy... not just with kitchen grease either.. that place screwed up fruit cocktail.... (worst kitchen in NATO)

I always find a good long stint on the can, shortly after b-fast is a good way to clean out the system... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep drinkin' water, and do some physical activity.. no matter how horrible you feel... it'll help work the residual booze through the system.

And like it says on shampoo, Lather rinse repeat...  always repeat.  tomorrows hang over wont be as bad.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Nov 2005)

At least 12 oz of water before hitting the Hay, and one hours rest, min., for every beer/oz you drank.  So if you drank a two-four, your weekend is shot....  ;D


----------



## medicineman (17 Nov 2005)

Orange juice is a good idea - lots of potassium in it.  Unless your stomach precludes you from taking it, Advil would be better than Tylenol - alcohol and Tylenol together can be a little hard on the liver.  Mind you, if your stomach is in bad shape, you should reconsider getting rat's arsed...


----------



## Scarlet (17 Nov 2005)

Drink lots of water before you go to sleep, and eat some bread. And if you still feel like crap the next morning, eat light, and drink someo OJ.


----------



## 2 Cdo (17 Nov 2005)

Stay drunk, no chance of a hangover then! ;D


----------



## Prophet (17 Nov 2005)

Drink lots of waterwhen you drink and before you go to bed, and if you wake up during the night drink more water, then when you wake up in the morning and still feel bad goto like A&W or some fastfood place and get the greasiest food they have. works for me.


----------



## Prophet (17 Nov 2005)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Stay drunk, no chance of a hangover then! ;D


o ya that works too. 

when you wake up drink a beer or 2 and you won't feel a thing


----------



## Old Ranger (17 Nov 2005)

Stick with one type of drink,
The more you mix the worse your hangover.

Water before bed, lots of activity in bed and some Advil.
In the AM, if your not better;
Start large bore I.V. TKO, Oxygen NRB 10 lpm.

Ben


----------



## George Wallace (17 Nov 2005)

Another solution....Don't Drink! ..... and you won't have that problem the morning after the night before.   ;D


----------



## karl28 (17 Nov 2005)

The best hang over cure for me was always Canada Dry Gingerale the next morning cures it pretty quick


----------



## GO!!! (17 Nov 2005)

Get thee to a medical supply store and get the 1L bags of electrolytes and tylenol in saline solution, some butterfly IV needles, medical tape and about 3 feet of IV tubing.

Then get "elegantly wasted", come home at 0330 and pass out. When you wake up, give yourself the IV (your blood vessels will be hard to find with the dehydration) in the back of your hand. Tape it in with the tape and connect it to the bag. You will know if you did it wrong because you will get a huge blister as the fluid builds up subcutaneously, so hit the vessel the first time.

Have a glass of water, then go back to sleep. For maximum results, drink pedialyte.

When you wake up, headache free, rehydrated and hungry, thank me!!

If at work, borrow the keys to the box amb and sleep in the back with the oxygen on, and drink pedialyte. Just remember not to smoke!!


----------



## camochick (17 Nov 2005)

To try and prevent a hangover (or make it less of one) drink mixed drinks with diet pop. It seems to work for me. Like everyone else said, water , water, water, and some mcraunchies in the morning. Or as I have done a few times, just stay up all night until you're good and sober and then go to bed hehe.   >


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (17 Nov 2005)

I usually try to sleep through them  ;D

but that doesnt always work.... beleive it or not, water/freash air/exercise will do amazing things for you in this way.

I remember one weekend we were working, a bunch of us got fairly wrecked, and in the morning had all kinds of patrols and things to do. It sucked at first, but I felt good as new in like, only a few hours, and everybody else felt better as well. Maybe it was an act of god though, who knows.

I also find that things like gatorade work better than water does, but im a firm beleiver so far in the air and exercise thing.Even just go for a walk in the morning sometime and youll feel better! try it.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Nov 2005)

camochick said:
			
		

> To try and prevent a hangover (or make it less of one) drink mixed drinks with diet pop.



Ewwww!   Usually the Mix creates worse hangovers.....drink them straight up.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (17 Nov 2005)

Yeah thats true, I also find that mix drinks with pop makes it worse. Caffeine dehydrates you even more.... double whammy!


----------



## CallOfDuty (17 Nov 2005)

What I find really makes all the difference in the world for me, is when I am drinking, take each drink really slow.  Just nurse 'em.  I find that I just stay comfortably buzzed that way....instead of getting Sh$t  faced and you can enjoy alot of drinks as well like that.  If you have alot , yes there will be a small hangover, but not nearly as bad as normal.
  Then as mentioned before add lots of water and V-8 juice in the morning!


----------



## Pieman (17 Nov 2005)

A bottle of Gator-Aid before going to bed.

BTW, don't have a couple glasses of wine during a dinner party and then switch to Gin. Man, I payed for that mistake big time.


----------



## goodform (17 Nov 2005)

Convenient post! I happen to be in the hungover state as I'm typing this. What I've found works well, aside from the need for water, is grapefruit. I've seen a few people posting that orange juice works well. Drinking takes a lot out of your system, so REHYDRATION and VITAMINS are my key ingredients. Grapefruit have a lot of vitamins and though not as good as a glass of water your body gets a lot of it out of a grapefruit. So seeing as I have no greasy spoon to go to (it's Vancouver, I think grease may be outlawed...), I like Quizno's where I can have a big ol' meal and grapefruit drink.


----------



## brin11 (17 Nov 2005)

GO!!, are you reading my mind??  I totally agree with the IV fluids and O2 thing.  Nothing works as well as beautiful rehydration.


----------



## meg (17 Nov 2005)

why does greasy food help with a hangover?  for my (ridiculously few) hangovers, the last thing I wanted to do was eat.  

I've found water is the best thing, and staying at home in my jammies, wishing the deadline for my essay would just go away.


----------



## Gunnar (17 Nov 2005)

Greasy food helps with hangovers because fat is quickly turned into sugar.  Your body is going to be kinda low on sugar, because your body has been producing insulin to deal with all the alcohol, which also digests down to sugar.  Then, you add the fact that you don't sleep well while drunk, and that sleep=sugar=oxygen....

This is why fresh air and exercise help too.  And the hair of the dog, which also has the benefit of kick-starting your liver to get rid of any other residual alcohol...

I stick to fruit juices for the entire AM, then try to have some carbs for lunch.  Usually end the day tired as hell, but that's just the price you pay methinks.


----------



## medic65726 (17 Nov 2005)

1. Try to drink lots of water while you drink.....difficult to keep up with this when you are really trashed
2. In the morning/afternoon, when you get up (and feel like you want to die) finnd your local friendly medic and ask him to do/administer the following: 
(oh, first make sure he/she's not as hungover as you are)
3. Start an IV, doesn't matter what size, or where. This will be something you will argue about, but thrut the medic......they should know what they are doing.
4. Have them give you a liter or two of Lactated Ringers Solution (Salty water with electrolytes in it) over about an hour.
5. While getting the fluids, have them give you Gravol 50mg IV, a pleasant side efect of this is that it will help you go back to sleep while this is going on, as well as hopefully stopping you from puking more.
6. Have them give you an Amp of Dextrose 50%, as this will help correct your likely low blood sugar levels.
7. Depending on the state of the headache, a couple of Advil might also be appropriate.
8. When this is done, hopefully you can tolerate taking fluids orally. Lots of water and maybe a bit of Gatorade, but not too much as it is rather high in Sodium. 
9. Try some bland food like crackers or bread depending on how your stomach is. Hoever like some of the contributors here, I prefer the Steak and Eggs myself.
10. Keep drinking lots of water until you feel better and you have to pee all the time. This is the sign you are adequately hydrated.
Personally i have never seen this approach fail. Then again, I haven't seen many who needed the whole 10 steps. If this doesn't work, perhaps going to your local hospital might be an idea.....as you are really messed up.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Gunnar (17 Nov 2005)

Ringer's Lactate is just an intravenous Gatorade?

Man....I'm gonna get so much out of those old Emergency episodes now....


----------



## chrisf (17 Nov 2005)

As somone who very seldom gets hangovers, despite doing everything "they" say not to do, or at least regularly drinking different types of drinks at the same time, all I ever do is have water before bed. If I do happen to have a hang over, get out of bed, go for a run, you'll feel better for it (A habit picked up from regularly getting sloshed during summer courses, and still having to get up the next morning at 5:30 for PT)


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (17 Nov 2005)

I've tried repeating "I'll never drink again" over and over the night before, but so far no luck.  ???


----------



## winchable (17 Nov 2005)

Alright I'll throw in my cure I worked out today.

Keeping in mind this is a cure, not a preventetive measure so we'll assume you've done absolutely nothing to help yourself out the night before (drinking water, eating something)
2 Bottles water,
Mr. Noodle,
Cup of coffee (5 sugar)
Apple Juice,
2 Tylenol
1 Bottle of water,
Sleep for 4 hours.

The tylenol and the sleep were the most useful I think.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Nov 2005)

If this were 1978 to 1986 I would say stop at the Bell's truck stop just outside Pembroke for a "hangover sandwich" before you finish the drive [in those days] back to Pet.
Enough grease to keep the alcohol slowly dissipating over a couple of days..... :blotto:


----------



## Pikache (17 Nov 2005)

I would caution about drinking too much water in short period of time. Something about your body going into shock because of not enough salt to dilute the water or something.

As for me, if I drink too much, I go for a good puke, drink a pint of water, 2 tylenols and then to bed.


----------



## GO!!! (17 Nov 2005)

RoyalHighlandFusilier said:
			
		

> I would caution about drinking too much water in short period of time. Something about your body going into shock because of not enough salt to dilute the water or something.



We had this one out in one of the exercise threads, it is called hyponatremia, and it is pretty much impossible to get without first running a marathon in the heat, and then continuing to drink water after you vomit. It is a loss of salt compounded by an abundance of water. 

It is not a concern for 99% of us!


----------



## chrisf (18 Nov 2005)

I think the main thing is, hang-overs are just nature's way of telling you you're an idiot for drinking so much.

"To alcohol! The cause of, and solution to, all of lifes problems." (Homer Simpson)


----------



## Sig_Des (18 Nov 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> I think the main thing is, hang-overs are just nature's way of telling you you're an idiot for drinking so much.
> 
> "To alcohol! The cause of, and solution to, all of lifes problems." (Homer Simpson)



I think this summer course was just one big hangover/drunk


----------



## vangemeren (18 Nov 2005)

Here in North Bay, a Burger World burger with cheese and bacon cures any ills from any university style debauchery. If me and my friends can not take the bus down to BW, then we consume our pre-positioned, strategically located bacon, eggs, and hashbrown stash.


----------



## TCBF (18 Nov 2005)

"A five to ten km run worked for me. "

- I had that philosophy once.  Then I realized one morning that I was sobering up at the 18km point of a 30km Volksmarche in Germany, and my last memory was eating bean soup in the Tav in Lahr the night before.

- The thought occured to me - as I began to recall more events as I ran - that getting 'faced and running 30km was not nearly as dangerous as driving the 145 km to the Volksmarch drunk at 100 miles per hour on the Autobahn.  I stayed at the Fest tent after the run and filled up with wurst, fritz, and cappy.  Then drove home, faster but sober.

- Eventually, something had to give.  Although I still run a bit, I no longer drink.  Priorities, you understand.

 ;D

Tom


----------



## Old Ranger (18 Nov 2005)

RoyalHighlandFusilier said:
			
		

> I would caution about drinking too much water in short period of time. Something about your body going into shock because of not enough salt to dilute the water or something.



This goes to the point of putting lots-o-salt on your homefries at the greasy spoon. 

Ben


----------



## BSmith12 (18 Nov 2005)

Has anyone tried a cold shower? I've been told that it helps a lot.


----------



## Old Ranger (18 Nov 2005)

BSmith12 said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried a cold shower? I've been told that it helps a lot.



That will only help if you don't plan on getting "nekid" :


----------



## Sig_Des (18 Nov 2005)

BSmith12 said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried a cold shower? I've been told that it helps a lot.



That's a cure for something else


----------



## Sheerin (18 Nov 2005)

Depending on the severity of the hangover I find that a blast of cold water at the end of a (long) shower shocks my system back to life or almost back to life.  I follow this up with a nice cup of coffee.

For those massive hangovers that I tend to get at the end of a semester - think a whole lot of tequila and some subsequent bad choices - that when I wake up - which is usually around 3pm - drink some coffee, juice and water, have a shower - complete with cold shock - crawl back into bed, wake up a couple hours later and get order pizza hut (usually a triple crown and a large order of bread sticks with cheese).  I find that that is the ultimate hang over cure.  Only sideaffect is that you feel like shit becuase you got a tonne of pizza hut sitting in your system... but the headache is gone.


----------



## the 48th regulator (19 Nov 2005)

Well,

right now I am about to have a poached egg, smoked kipper with dill, and some asparagus.  Along with three cups of Joe...damn maybe I'm pregnant not hung over...

those dang water buffalo nights...

dileas

tess


----------



## NCRCrow (19 Nov 2005)

NODUFF:

I am so hungover right now and my wife is not talking to me and I just vomited. Had a section get together at Joecomeau's (Nort End Pub) that got real carried away.


Any advice...


----------



## TCBF (19 Nov 2005)

Buy her flowers and chocolate.  It won't make YOU feel better, but, 'Life Before Limb', if you know what I mean.



Tom


----------



## armyvern (19 Nov 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Buy her flowers and chocolate.   It won't make YOU feel better, but, 'Life Before Limb', if you know what I mean.
> Tom


Excellent suggestion. I know what I'd do if 9er bought me flowers and chocolate!!


----------



## TCBF (19 Nov 2005)

"Excellent suggestion. I know what I'd do if 9er bought me flowers and chocolate!!"

- You ARE niner.  Are you gender-bending, or is this a multiple personality thing?

 ;D

Tom


----------



## armyvern (19 Nov 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> "Excellent suggestion. I know what I'd do if 9er bought me flowers and chocolate!!"
> - You ARE niner.   Are you gender-bending, or is this a multiple personality thing?
> ;D
> Tom



Please keep quiet about that!! 9er is the only one who still doesn't know or realize that I am actually the BOSS!! Geez, how do you think I keep getting the chocolate??


----------



## Pea (19 Nov 2005)

I try to stay away from things that need cures.  ;D

But if I do happen to drink a little too much, then I have one remedy I swear by.

Orange Gatorade, chicken nuggets, and Advil.


----------



## Bert (20 Nov 2005)

This is something I picked up in China.  Eat while you drink.

Westerners at a bar will sit down (or whatever) and drink.  They'll drink
and drink until they get drunk and that can take minutes depending on the
ferocity.

I noticed in China alot of drinkers are able to put back a massive amount of
alcohol.  Ever try Red Star liquor at 66%? They'll drink, then start eating 
something like dumplings and then drink again, and it goes on.  Try eating
popcorn or something between drinks and impress your friends as they
fall under the table and you don't.

Usually in the morning, one doesn't feel overly hung over, its just the
massive nuclear paint peeling crap that follows.


----------



## bumsy (24 Nov 2005)

One thing not to do is have Spaghetti before a night of drinking....not a pretty sight....trust me.

Do however have losts of potato skins and mozza sticks afterwards....mmmmm.


----------



## mover1 (24 Nov 2005)

2 materna tablets (yes they ae the ones for pregnant women)
And a big ol" vanilla Milkshake

Plus I force myself to drink a shitload of water before bed.


----------



## Aislinn (24 Nov 2005)

Green tea, McDonald's coke (or watered down cola of any sort), Advil, and a run. I actually read about these cures in a magazine a few months back (wish I could remember which one).It was a list of hangover cures. Green tea topped the list, but for those of us who don't particularly like green tea, watered down cola was next. This was great because ever since university, I've always insisted it's the best hangover cure. Sugar, water, and a hint of caffeine. Yum. Evening primrose oil tablets was also on the list  ???  So was exercising to speed up the metabolism. For some reason I always get really hungry afterwards and find myself at Denny's or IHOP. 

Cheers


----------



## Sf2 (26 Nov 2005)

protein shake or two cups of coffee......works every time


----------



## fleeingjam (26 Nov 2005)

1. Enter washroom
2. Do handstand
3. Lower Head into toilet seat.
4. With Left hand crank the flush
5. Brace Yourself
 and there you have it......

Works everytime 100% success rate as seen on TV.


----------



## geo (26 Nov 2005)

Hair of the dog that bit ya!

or
on arrival from night out on the town - large glass of OJ
go straight to bed and ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Nov 2005)

Extra strength Advil, 2-4 12 oz glasses of water, each with .5 oz of 3%  H2O2(hydrogen peroxide).  Won't kill ya, and will give the ol bloodstream a much needed oxygen boost.


----------



## RangerRay (27 Nov 2005)

I go by the 2-2-2 plan prior to bed...

2 cups of water
2 Advil
2 Gravol


----------



## Fraser.g (27 Nov 2005)

Woh Don't know about the last post but I will swear by the following.

2 x 1000 bags NS
B1
B6
Vit C for extra panash

Oxygen at 3L by nasal prongs or 10 L by simple mask PRN depending on the pre treatment situation.
Breath the O2 while getting the infusion if avalable and you are good to go.

Stay away from Tylonol at all costs while you are consuming ETOH. It does a number on your liver that you do not need.

IMO 
GF


----------



## COBRA-6 (27 Nov 2005)

A can of V-8 and advil...


----------



## GO!!! (27 Nov 2005)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Extra strength Advil, 2-4 12 oz glasses of water, each with .5 oz of 3%   H2O2(hydrogen peroxide).   Won't kill ya, and will give the ol bloodstream a much needed oxygen boost.



So you advocate drinking peroxide in a 24-1 ratio to raise blood O2 levels. 

Which reaction takes place that boosts oxygen levels? How does H2O2 do this?

Just curious.


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Nov 2005)

I'm not too sure of the chemical mumbo jumbo.  Peroxide is just distilled water with an extra oxygen molecule.  Those extra oxygen molecules break off, and bind together, forming O2.  As water is primarily necessary for transporting oxygen to the muscles and organs, including the great grey sponge, it seems to make sense.  If you've ever been badly overhung, and jumped into the ol' box amb, for a snort of O2, you'll know the wonders of it.  It was suggested to me by a health food guru.  I was sceptical too, but I tried it, and I'll be jiggered, it worked. Just make sure it's 3% H2O2, nothing stronger.  In my work, i deal with 35% H2O2, and it's bloody lethal.


----------



## Old Ranger (28 Nov 2005)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> In my work, i deal with 35% H2O2, and it's bloody lethal.



Not if diluted properly.  On a side note; Health nuts use that strength to fight cancer and other ailments.

Ben


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 Nov 2005)

If it's diluted, it's not 35% H2O2, now is it?


----------



## Old Ranger (28 Nov 2005)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> If it's diluted, it's not 35% H2O2, now is it?



You are correct!

I belive the dosage is one table spoon in eight ounces water; three times a day (for humans)

It worked on a pet dog's cancer we had.  Tumor in mouth and cancer in lungs dissapeared.

Of Course this might turn into Cancer Cures that work discussion.  So I'll leave it at that so I don't completely hijack this thread.

Ben


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 Nov 2005)

1 tbsp of 35% in 8 oz of water gives you Approx 2% H2O2 by volume.  In other than medicinal use, too much for human consumption.  Handling 35% is also mucho nasty, it burns like hell. Far better to use the 3% that you can buy at any drug store, much safer to handle.


----------



## Old Ranger (28 Nov 2005)

PM inbound


----------



## ambex (1 Dec 2005)

After a hard night of drinking this is what helps me wake up hang-over free.  Swallow a 500mg pill of ginseng and drink a glass of water, when doing this I have only had one hang-over get to me, and trust me, that was one rough night

If you dont want to do this you could always just drink absinth. Dont know why but you dont get hang-overs.


----------



## nsmedicman (1 Dec 2005)

Just to add to what RN PRN posted.....

1L Normal Saline or Ringers Lactate (fluid replacement)

25g 50% Dextrose (sugar/energy)

100mg Thiamine 

25mg Gravol

Mix it all into the 1L of fluid and infuse over an hour.

I have seen people completely recover within the hour.


----------



## winchable (1 Dec 2005)

I'm interested in these actual home made medical marvels,
Where does one find the ingredients and the neccessary tools to use them!


----------



## geo (6 Dec 2005)

Hair of the dog that bit ya?.... in the "Medicine" cabinet of course


----------



## winchable (6 Dec 2005)

Ah, you mean Jack Daniels Old Fashioned Cough Syrup!  :blotto:


I meant the ones with salines, and glucose, ringers lactate, thiamine
etc.
Are these all OTC at a drugstore or would I have to look harder?


----------



## Fraser.g (7 Dec 2005)

Harder, much harder.

Not only do you have to know what you are doing or you could cause yourself much harm but you have to start an IV. Either on yourself or get a medic to give you a hand.

Now he or she has to get the equipment from somewhere. If they get it from work... Well that is stealing...and stealing is wrong.

GF


----------



## Old Ranger (7 Dec 2005)

RN PRN said:
			
		

> Harder, much harder.  Pfizer makes a product for that.
> 
> Not only do you have to know what you are doing or you could cause yourself much harm but you have to start an IV. Either on yourself or get a medic to give you a hand.
> 
> ...



Logistical re-allocation....

Or Skills upkeep?  Not everyday you get volunteers for IV starts.  Besides, the solutions were about to expire.

As the Hangovers cures, one must also practice the hangover explanations as well.  The more practiced and it seaming to just roll of the kilarny tongue the more truthfull it seems.

Ben


----------



## Cliffy433 (8 Dec 2005)

First, drink something using Gatorade as a mix.  I suggest Gin.  Fill your camelback with it and watch movies at the theatre in Wainwright.  Then, use the rest of your bottle of gin to bolster the double gin and tonic at JD's.  When the bouncer accuses you of bringing that empty Gin bottle into the bar that's sitting at your table, deny.  When you run out of money, drink water.  Drink water until the taste makes you nauseous - unless you're in Wainwright - the water there is dusty and makes you nauseous on the first sip.  There, you just tough it out.

So far, with Tonic Water and Gatorade as mix, you've stayed reasonably well hydrated.  Keep pushing water.  If you have it, take a couple Ibuprofen (aka Advil, aka Motrin) with the last canteen of the evening.  In Wainwright, I only drink out of a bar glass, coffee mug, beer bottle, or canteen - it's the best way to track what you've consumed.  Drink water until your belly's distended and sore.  Don't puke it up.

When you wake up to pee - and you will - drink water until your belly's distended every time.  If you puke, drink at LEAST as much as what you drank immediately prior to puking.

Sleep in, in Wainwright, that can be as late as 0700!!

Eat a greasy brekky.  If the Brits are ruining the kitchen again, that should be easy.  Take a multi-vitamin.  Avoid coffee.  Drink water and V8 until you are cured.

Or, 
Puke, then, water.  Same quantity of water that you've already consumed in alcoholic beverages and you should be good to go.  I hate puking, but I love how good I feel the next day.


----------



## nsmedicman (8 Dec 2005)

Another one that I have heard.....but have not been able to try it myself.

Hydrate yourself well that night, and take 800mg Ibuprofen, along with two tablespoons of table sugar before retiring for the night (or the rest of the morning).

Like I said.....haven't tried it myself....but some people swear by it.....


----------



## winchable (8 Dec 2005)

I can't imagine that much ibuprofen and booze would be very good for the liver!

The sugar part I agree with though, sugar before bed and sugar in the water when you wake up will give you the kickstart to get past the nasty bit of the hangover.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (27 Feb 2010)

Only two cures for a hangover:_* don't start or don't stop!*_  ;D


----------



## willellis (27 Feb 2010)

Arizona Green tea in the CAN only! That stuff works wonders every time. Always keep six of them on hand.


----------

